# really freaked out now......



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls,

I am now on day 31 of my cycle which has been 28 days for years and years - the only time it was different was after my lap & dye and then it was only 29 days.
Last night we did an first response test and it had a really faint BFP line on that you could hardly see but then after about 5 mins it faded away.  did another test this morning and same thing happened.  even hubby who is very level headed could see it and got excited but then we just went quiet when it disappeared.

how long should it take for a strong positive to show up?  we are worried as the consultant told us due to the scar damage in my one open tube(which opened during L&D) that I may have eptopic and would have to be scanned asap after I got a positive - does an eptopic take longer for the levels to rise and show on a test?

help I am really freaking out - am I just late for the 1st time ever or am I pregnant?  I was not even bothered this month as i was looking forward to a break from clomid and starting metforin.

Noodles


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh god noodles hunny, I really really hope its good news. I don't have the answers but praying for you that it is a BFP.  Chat later on clomid boards xxxx


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Noodles

I can't give you ansers neither but really hope it's that BFP you and dh want.  Keep us posted and  


Kerry


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

thanks - hubby wants me to ring clinic but i feel silly as they will just say i am late but i am never late.

anyone had an eptopic? what were your 1st tests like? were they faint?

noodles


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hi noodles , Sorry I can't give any advice ... But fingers crossed its a BFP           

xxxx Danlau


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry I can't help you but I would call you clinic. Who cares if they think you are silly at least it will put your mind at rest.

Best of luck & hoping it is a BFP
xx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hi Noodles

i would phone your clinic and explain what is happening with the test. They should be able to advise and potentially give you a blood test for confirmation

Clare


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

noodles
i agree with clare - good luck i really hope its good news
casey


----------



## Becksie Boo (Oct 7, 2004)

noodles said:


> Last night we did an first response test and it had a really faint BFP line on that you could hardly see but then after about 5 mins it faded away.


This happened to me too - but as you can see from my ticker I just needed to wait a few more days. I also changed the brand of test I was using too.

Like you my DH saw the line and then couldn't believe it when it'd gone.

Hope it all works out for you.

Becky


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Noodles - go for a blood test and worry the clinic all you want!!!  I have heard of people getting faint BFP lines .... but a blood test will confirm a pregnancy and also give you a fair idea.
holding thumbs, fingers, knees, knuckles, toes, practically anything i can for you!!!!!!!


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Noodles,

Sorry you are going through such a rough time, my first two first response tests were only a feint positive. I already knew I was pg as I had done a digital hpt first and it had come up positive. It might be worth trying a different type of test like the clearblue digital as this gives you the result rather that you having to interprete the meaning of blue lines. I hope it helps that my friend also had really feint lines on first response and she is now 30 weeks pg.

Good Luck,

Kerry


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

did another test last night and very faint line again - still there this morning..................but have now started bleeding - more like brown cm, sorry tmi!

so i assume that AF is on way and i had the shortest pregnancy ever - not too upset as i didn't believe it anyway and now at least i have got one step further then ever before, even if it was not meant to be.

could it be that my egg was fertilized and trying to implant but failed - doc did say i may have problems as one side of womb covered in scar tissue.

i am due to start taking metformin now and to have a few months break from clomid as i cant stand the hormones! - but i am thinking if i have got this close maybe next month i should still take clomid as maybe 'conditions' are ripe for pregnancy.  doc did say i can take both together when i want to start clomid again and also i will probally still ov for a few months without clomid as i responded so well to it.

ooh i just don't know now - i was all ready to have a fews months off ttc but this has made me think maybe i should try again next month..............what do you think?

not too heartbroken,  Noodles


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Noodles, i still think you should have a blood test - but to answer your question on clomid - i spoke to my doctor yesterday and he said it did have a cumulative effect, and often people feel pregnant after stopping clomid as the effects build up - so it does have a cumulative effect so to speak ... I think you should go with your gut feel on this and maybe take for another month (I know you have been desperate to stop it for awhile as well) - but you dont want to end up thinking what if what if ....
not sure if this helps at all,,,,, hope you feeling ok?


----------

